# Festplattentreiber werden bei Erstinstallation von Win 7 nicht erkannt



## JimKnopf111 (10. November 2013)

Habe mir einen neuen PC zusammnengebaut und wenn ich Windows installieren will findet er keinen Treiber für die Festplatten . Habe ein Gigabyte z87 oc , eine Seagate Barracuda 1tb 7200 rpm und eine Samsung Evo 840 ssd 250 gb . Weiß jemand welchen Treiber ich brauche ? Mit der Treiber-CD vom Motherboard funktioniert es auch nicht .

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Antworten !


----------



## Peter23 (10. November 2013)

Für Festplatten braucht man eigentlich keine Treiber.

Zeigt der PC bei der Windows Installation überhaupt keine Laufwerke an?

Wie sieht es im Bios aus?


----------



## NazcaGT (10. November 2013)

Vieleicht weißt du nicht wie man es instaliert. ausserdem gib  es "Treiber Laden" das könnte helfen.

Hier ind Videos wie du es instalieren kannst:

Windows auf einem neuen Computer installieren - YouTube
Anleitung: Windows 7 neu installieren - Tutorial: Den Computer neu aufsetzen [German] - YouTube


----------



## Onlinestate (10. November 2013)

Treiber braucht man eigentlich nur für Software RAIDs. Aber das scheint ja nicht der Fall zu sein. 
Überprüfe nochmal die Verkabelung und schaue, dass die Platten auch im BIOS erkannt werden.


----------



## JimKnopf111 (10. November 2013)

Die Festplatten werden erkannt aber er sagt mir er findet keine kompatiblen Treiber . Habe wirklich schon alles versucht. Im bios ist auch alles normal . Ich versteh das nicht .


----------



## JimKnopf111 (10. November 2013)

Festplatten werden doch nicht erkannt . Aber verkablet ist alles richtig .


----------



## JimKnopf111 (10. November 2013)

Sata Mode ist auf AHCI . Die ports sind alle enabled aber es wird nur das Laufwerk angezeigt im bios .


----------



## JimKnopf111 (10. November 2013)

Hat jemand ne Idee ?


----------



## JimKnopf111 (10. November 2013)

Warum antwortet keiner?


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2013)

Schließ mal nur die SSD an und nutze mal den allerersten Sata-Port - siehe Handbuch, heißt entweder 0 oder 1. 

Ab welcher Stelle der Installation hakt es denn?


----------



## JimKnopf111 (10. November 2013)

Es hakt an dem Punkt wo normalerweise die Festplatten angezeigt werden . Dort heißt es , es werden keine Festplatten erkannt .


----------



## JimKnopf111 (10. November 2013)

Habs jetzt probiert mit der ssd hat aber nichts gebracht zeigt immernoch  , es werden keine Laufwerke gefunden , an . Das komische ist dass das Cd-Laufwerk funktioniert .


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2013)

Aber im BIOS ist die SSD zu sehen, oder wie? 

Das CD-Laufwerk ist auch nicht IDE per Adapter an SATA oder so? ^^


Hast Du irgendeinen USB-Stick gleichzeitig mit dran?


----------



## JimKnopf111 (10. November 2013)

Im bios wird keine Festplatte angezeigt , weder die ssd noch die seagate . Das cd-laufwerk ist über sata 3 Kabel verbunden wie die Festplatten auch . USB-stick hab ich keinen dran und auch sonst nichts .


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2013)

JimKnopf111 schrieb:


> Im bios wird keine Festplatte angezeigt , weder die ssd noch die seagate . Das cd-laufwerk ist über sata 3 Kabel verbunden wie die Festplatten auch . USB-stick hab ich keinen dran und auch sonst nichts .



Stromkabel für die SSD hast Du aber auch dran? ^^   Waren die Kabel beim Board mit dabei? Wenn nein: nimm mal die Kabel, die beim Board dabei waren.


----------



## JimKnopf111 (10. November 2013)

Genau die hab ich benutzt . Ich bin am verzweifen.^^


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2013)

Also, an sich kommt da nur ein Defekt in Frage...  Schließ doch mal die SSD an das Kabel an, an dem das DVD-LW hängt. Also das Ende, was m Board steckt, drinlassen, aber das Ende, was im DVD-LW steckt, stattdessen an die SSD. Wird die SSD denn DANN im BIOS erkannt? Das DVD-LW wurde ja dort erkannt, oder?


----------



## JimKnopf111 (10. November 2013)

Ein Moment . Gute Idee


----------



## JimKnopf111 (10. November 2013)

Brauche das cd-laufwerk ja um von der windows cd zu starten musste es noch schnell verkabeln . Und tatsäslich sie wird angezeigt .


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2013)

JimKnopf111 schrieb:


> Da fällt mir auf muss ja von der winows cd starten alo brauche ich das cd-laufwerk muss schnenoch die kabel reinhaun


 nee, musst Du nicht: du sollst ja erst mal nur im BIOS schauen, ob die SSD dann drinsteht, wenn Du den Port nutzt, an dem das CD-LW ja offenbar funktioniert 





> Und tatsäslich sie wird angezeigt .


  Die SSD, oder was meinst Du?


----------



## JimKnopf111 (10. November 2013)

Ich dake dir schonmal . Werde die Festplatten jetzt nochmal einzeln verkabeln und dann muss es eig klappen. Du bist mein Held ^^ ps. i like herbs too


----------



## JimKnopf111 (10. November 2013)

Ups habs grad voll vercheckt im bios  hätte ich ja schauen können war aber kein aufwand . Wahrscheinlich lags doch an dem kabelbaum vom case ,wenn du dich erinnerst .


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2013)

JimKnopf111 schrieb:


> Ups habs grad voll vercheckt im bios hätte ich ja schauen können war aber kein aufwand . Wahrscheinlich lags doch an dem kabelbaum vom case ,wenn du dich erinnerst .



Ach so, okay - das kann natürlich sein, dass es deswegen hakt. Ansonsten teste mal zuerst ohne den kabelbaum, du kannst rein zu Testwzzwecken die SSD und HDD ja auch einfach irgendwo hinlegen, die müssen nicht richtig "eingebaut" sein


----------



## JimKnopf111 (10. November 2013)

Hab ich gemacht . Hab jetzt den Kabelbaum vom Netzteil eingbaut . Und ab geht die Post . Bin dir sehr dankbar hast mir echt weitergeholfen .


----------



## JimKnopf111 (10. November 2013)

Mal abgesehen davon dass ich es hasse mit meinem Handy in einem Forum zu arbeiten (das handy ist alt) .


----------

